# Rio 300 first serious planted aquascape attempt



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all, I have been keeping fish for as long as I can remember but it has taken me till now to have a serious attempt at keeping plants. So I have taken the plunge and gone down the injected Co2 route.
The plants in the tank are from my previous set up and more will be added shortly but this is it for now.
Steve


----------



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Update on tank.
So I have now added 
Altenanthera, Pogostemon, Echinodorus Ozelot (Leopard), Hermianthus, Hygrophila, Cardamine Lyrata, Eleocharis, Java Moss and Christmas Moss.
All are doing well and so it's time to sit back and watch the tank fill up.


----------

